# Inquisitor Lord Hector Rex and Retinue



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I recieved mine in the mail today, so I will provide something that the Forgeworld website does not, the unassembled model so you can see the pieces. Though a bit of bad news, the head is attached to the body.























































I will get some better pics when my wife founds our camera, that is with my Cellphone with the digital zoom on so mega crappy.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, Djinn, it's no surprise that the head's attached, most FW minis come in 2 or 3 pieces, especially the Death Korps.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

He is in 8, but the retinue are all 1 solid piece.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

ooo nice. 

Looking forward to seeing it come together Djinn


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

i think the fig rocks cant wait to see it done.k:


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

planning on bagging one of these for myself when i have the moolah.

Would be good to see the pics of the bits, for the likes of conversions ect...

thanks!

M


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I will post some better pics of the bits asap.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

i cant wait... i was down at GW HQ this week and ordered this kit from warhammer world... getting it sent to my local GW store. 

Hector rules.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The model is insanely detailed and very beautiful.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm going to move this to Modelling and Painting now djinn as I think you'll get a better response there.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks cool, I was just mentioning that the head was one solid piece which I know some people where hoping was not the case.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

how are you going to paint him?

any ideas on colours but also are you going to paint him in sections...
i think i will paint him in parts whilst also working on a base. i dont think ill be able to do him justice if i paint him in one peice.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think some of the parts will be put together but it will be in pieces. He will be in thr typical inquisitor color scheme.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Cries* Oh well, it's still a gorgeous model, and I may well consider getting one, along with a Helios. Thanks for this djinn, be nice to see how it works it's way up, and how much of a beautiful paint scheme you can make up.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I got one of these too and Im blown away with the detail! but my sword is bent (oh er missus!) so got some straightening to do.
I can wait to paint it when i finally get time


----------

